# Silicone muffin pans for molds?



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

I have one silicone muffin pan and I LOVE using it for a soap mold. 
*
Does anyone else do this? * It's SO nice to just push the soap out easily from the bottom. 

I am planning to buy several more muffin pans in various shapes and sizes.


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Ark said:


> I have one silicone muffin pan and I LOVE using it for a soap mold.
> *
> Does anyone else do this? * It's SO nice to just push the soap out easily from the bottom.
> 
> I am planning to buy several more muffin pans in various shapes and sizes.


I love my rose silicone muffin pans. They make beautiful soaps. I also have some daisies. I use silicone ice cube trays for guest soap and samples.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

The roses is the one I have too - I love it! 
I'd like to get the daisies and hearts, and maybe the round mini-muffins for guests. 
Are you as happy with the daisies as the roses? 
Thanks!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear this works. I still haven't got around to making soap, but Lego makes silicone Lego brick muffin pans and ice-cube trays and I keep thinking they would make really cool bars of soap!


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

mistletoad said:


> I'm glad to hear this works. I still haven't got around to making soap, but Lego makes silicone Lego brick muffin pans and ice-cube trays and I keep thinking they would make really cool bars of soap!


LEGO BRICKS?????????  

Oh my goodness!!!!! I cant wait to find some! That is cool. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Ark said:


> The roses is the one I have too - I love it!
> I'd like to get the daisies and hearts, and maybe the round mini-muffins for guests.
> Are you as happy with the daisies as the roses?
> Thanks!


Yes, the daisies are really cute too. I got a slab mold soon after I got them though, so now I don't have extra soap very often. I have used the daisies for wax tarts though and they are very cute.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I use the rose - it turns out beautiful


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a question about the silicone molds. Do you have to coat them or spray them with anything before pouring the soap in them?


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Nope, I dont spray it first. Comes out SO easy!


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

are you using them for cp?


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes, CP.


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

The one reason I have to ask is because when you use smaller molds rather than a big one, the separation causes them not to heat up as well in the gel phase, so I was wondering if this has any effect on it or does the product itself prevent that heat loss?


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

...I am not sure about the heat - I am making goat milk soap, and I do not cover the soap after it's in the molds. It turns out great!


----------



## Fifilaflea (Sep 28, 2007)

Ark said:


> ...I am not sure about the heat - I am making goat milk soap, and I do not cover the soap after it's in the molds. It turns out great!


I don't know if this is accurate but I hear the milk soaps do make a hotter batch? So that may be helping it. 

I would LOVE to try these molds. I think it's ingenious that someone came up with the idea to use these! It would be great to make your own, not a bread loaf shape but a real rectangle shape to make a regular loaf. Might have to be thicker so it doesnt fall from the weight of the soap (like mine have all melted out that way until hubby made me wood ones) and here I am ranting and dreaming about this! haha


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I used Wilton silicone muffin pans yesterday. The red one did not bleed, nor did the yellow or green one. I really like the way these molds released the soap.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Where do you find the rose silicone molds ? Where I live we only have a small Wal Mart store and they don't have anything but the cupcake molds. These sound wonderful, especially for gift soaps.

RoseKYTN


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Rose, I bought mine at WalMart, but havent seen them there since. 
Check ebay and amazon.com.
I hope you can find one! You'll love it. I wish I had more than just the rose one, but havent been able to afford any more yet.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought mine at Wally World (walmart) too. But that was last year, I haven't seen them at wally world since then. You might try a craft store or one of those stores that cater to specialty cooking supplies. The nice thing about them is that they are so flexible, the soap just pops out. Most likely you could use them for candles and stuff like that too.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

I bought some of the silicone molds and I love using them. The ones I have are the Christmas Tree, an ornament and easter eggs so far. I wait until after the holidays and get them 50% off. Oh and my husband bought me a heart mold. 

RoseKYTN


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

The plastic cups from Delmonte fruit cups make great heavy duty soap molds. They are sprayed down with baby oil before using. After a week of cure, I just turn them upside down and whack them on the table. Soap drops right out. I wish the 3D molds worked this well for "demolding". For those of you that use the silicone spray, is it better than mineral oil? I can't seem to get the 3D molds to release cleanly. I hate it when the humming bird is missing part of his wing or beak.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't know about the silicon spray but the nostick cooking spray is made up of lethicin (sp?) which is a vitamin.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Try using petroleum jelly on the molds.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

I make a lot of round soap using 3 or 4 inch pvc, and I always "grease" the inside lightly with petroleum jelly and it works fine for me.

RoseKYTN


----------

